# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Thoughts on Condor's new Katana?

## Austin Dixon

I'm curious what your thoughts are on this sword? It doesn't hit the market for another month or so, but I got to hold one briefly at the Atlanta Bladeshow this year, and it was balanced well and seemed to be structurally solid. The non-traditional design wont be for everyone, but I like it. 

The pricepoint is low so I'm thinking about ordering one to try out. Any reason why I shouldn't? I've heard good things about Condor's machete's and knives, maybe their swords would be good too for the price?


http://www.condortk.com/productos-de...to=15&cat=31#x




TECH SPECS

BLADE MATERIAL:5.0 MM -1075 HIGH CARBON STEEL
BLADE FINISH: POLISHED
HANDLE: WALNUT WITH TEXTURED GRIP
SHEATH:SACABBARD: WALNUT WITH WRAPED PARACORD

----------


## william.m

Ummmmm, well aside from being very untraditional it just looks incredibly ugly to me and I see nothing that I like in it at all.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

I see absolutely no reason I would ever own one, but tastes differ. I also wouldn't use it for anything given the million metal pegs, as having even one of those in a katana-type construct is a bad idea.

----------


## Vaurien Silverwood

Please post a review if you do - always interesting to learn about new swords.

I've nothing against the tacti-cool look, I just see this as a modern take on an old design for contemporary uses [back-yard cutting, clearing brush, submitting reviews of, home defence and maybe sword forms]. I heard negative reviews of the condor tactana as being poorly balanced, but I've not handled one. Not sure how I feel about a wood 'grip', even a textured one; If the wood's not to thick then it might want a wrap of some kind. Still, for 200 dollars, let us know..

----------


## Bogdan M.

> I see absolutely no reason I would ever own one, but tastes differ. I also wouldn't use it for anything given the million metal pegs, as having even one of those in a katana-type construct is a bad idea.


Hi Timo, those aren't pegs, those are pins, the sword is a true full tang construction (like a knife). So while aesthetics, harmonics and balance are unknowns, this construction is much stronger than a traditional katana, because the handle is basically a solid slab of 5mm/30mm steel sandwiched between two wood slabs.

Now, from the realmof tactical swords, I think I'd preffer a Paul Chen, it's less ugly and they have more experience with swords than Condor.

----------

